# Pretty Neat Pioneer Kuro Article



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Home Theater Magazine just published an article about Pioneer's Kuro Plasmas which discusses what made/makes them so special. In addition, it also discusses how Panasonic did indeed purchase most of Pioneer's PDP Patents and also hired most of the Engineers who developed the Kuro's. Another interesting tidbit is that the Kuro concept actually came from Pioneer USA as opposed to Japan. That I would have never guessed.

Some of what is discussed in the article sounds awfully similar to the forthcoming TC-PZT60 Series as well.
Here is the link:http://www.hometheater.com/content/pioneer-kuro-plasma-hdtv
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

